# Turkish And Iraqi Tumblers



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

these is a video of my prized birds they belong to me from my dads friend who bought them from over seas the first ones are turkish birs and the black one and one are iraqi birds the y fly 8+ hr and tumble the iraqi ones and i am willing to bet on em 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6YGMuYKYbo
more to vedios coming soon


----------



## sunson (Nov 13, 2009)

Look for the article of Faris Al-Tamimi in <Purebred Pigeons> July/August & Sept/Oct. issues


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

comment ppl


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Very good looking........ just love the blacks


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah im hoping to make a whole blood line of blacks


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

*more pics*

hope u like em


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Good looking birds,now show us a video of them shooting up.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice looking birds, I like the colors.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Kinda crazy the way they hold thier wings. Is the booted look more the norm than a muff? Nice looking birds. What do they do in the air? 
I was holding some orientals for a friend of mine. They hold thiers way down. I am considering getting a few of them. They fly mostly in groups of 3-7 birds. Most of the guys I know fly no more than ten and complain they still break up. 


yits


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

these birds the yellow chested ones fly for bought 4 the black and brown ones fly for 8+ hr and ever 15 to 30 mints the dive to the coop and befor the laind the go tumbling up


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Hasseian, are those "miskis" the light brown chested ones?

Nice looking birds. I'm not a fan of reds and blacks, but I love miskis


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah they are but msikis are more blue and gray ans usally have no yellow chest these are called anaber in iraq


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll call them beautiful! Nice video-majestic looking birds and nice looking family! I've heard that in the evening everyone flies their birds and it's a great sight to see. I'm wondering why you don't have any shakhsharli's as they are also very proud and noble looking birds. Maybe you don't like them?


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

its not that it becuse i dont kno much bought them i have friends who do the iraqi vesion look beutifull but my birds are juged for looks and performence and it get comfusing berreding to many breeds


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I like them because they look fierce but are very people friendly.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah i love all pigeons but i keep turkish and iraqi tumbles now less trukish im focussing on iraqi tumblers they look the same but iraqi pigeons fly longer and i got other iraqi pigeosn that fly like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA_YaYEhu7U fly them in high wind conditons


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great videos! Athletic birds! You could be a wildlife videographer!


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Those videos are posted by kuwaiti pigeon fanciers,not from here.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah i have some of those 2 but as you kno not alot of new blood to work with so the ones in iraq and kuwait are much better but the ones i have are good over hear in the usa ......... hope to fly a few this spring comming up


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

These Are Turkİsh Sİvas Breed They Are Not From Iraq ...they Fly That Many Hours I Know That ,it Is Very Hard To Fİnd Them Even Here In Turkey...

Iraqie Birds Has Dİffrent Coloratİons...


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

no bro these are birds impoted from iraq the blood line is 40 years old they are the same as turkish pigeons in sumawa and kut iraq these are found but not in mousel we trying to import more


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

I Do Have Same Bİrds I Can Tell You That And You Can Track Them Back To 8o Years ,brds Are Transferİng From The Turkey To Iraq ...lately We Are Gettİng A Lot Of New Bloodlİnes From Mosul..whİch Really Love...if They Are Not What Pİgeons I M Talkİng About They Are For Sure Relatİves Because Completly Same Bİrds İn The Pİcrure....

How About Mosul Pİgeons Do You Have Some?? If You Have It I Would Lİke To See The Pİctures..


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah i kno this breed in iraq any iraqi will tell came from turky in the southern part of iraq we fly em 12 plus hrs i got good line in the usa my uncal bought them from iraq and gave few to some friends he doesnt sell the mixed them and started to sell them claiming their from his birds so we dont give anymore


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

I do respect a lot these kind of breeders who follows the bloodlıne all the time .in Turkey most of the people keep trying the perfection but nevere hapens ..ı belive ıt ıs always be happy what do you ın your hand because there ıs no ends for these performance pigeons..


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i have iraq reds and yellows and balks they are simmler


----------

